# Does front light really helps when reading in dark environment?



## Arekuzande (May 8, 2021)

Does the front light helps the reading experience or just completely wasting of battery?

I'm now considering buying another kindle with a front light feature, cause sometimes I read in a dark environment, is there anyone who has experience of reading kindle in dark?

Hope for an answer!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It's amazing. I say go for it! I don't think I could return to an unlighted Kindle.


----------



## Arekuzande (May 8, 2021)

crebel said:


> It's amazing. I say go for it! I don't think I could return to an unlighted Kindle.


Thanks! Both paperwhite and oasis have a front light, which one is a better choice?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i'm with crebel (not that surprising), i wouldn't go back to an unlighted kindle.

i have a PW and love it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For me, the lighting is pretty necessary at this point. On either my Voyage, PW, or Oasis, it makes the print sharper, I feel. Even when there's plenty of light otherwise. And it's adjustable so you can have it on brighter or less so depending on what suits you. I find that if it's dark in the room, I can keep the device lighting lower and still be comfortable reading -- something I do occasionally if my husband wants to go to sleep early and I'm not finished my nightly reading in bed.  Yes, it will use the battery a bit faster, but, for me, the difference is not excessive. They all last so long compared to a phone or tablet that it's not at all a worry for me.

Note that ALL currently available kindle models have lighting. The base model has 4, the PW has 5 and the Oasis has 25 -- because you can apparently adjust it from very blue to more yellow along a spectrum. That feels like overkill to me, but I've heard some folks here comment that the yellower color is much more comfortable for them. The lights on the PW are probably more toward blue, but I find them to be fine for me. They don't _feel_ blue .... they just throw an appropriate amount of light across the screen to make it pleasant reading no matter the light around me.

Best value for money is, in my opinion, the PaperWhite.


----------

